# 31" Outlaws - Review and Impression



## phreebsd

Took the first ride on the new 31" outlaws yesterday.
Rode through the creek and several mud pits. I have to say I'm very impressed with them. They pull a lot harder than my 27's.

In the mud hole, the bike seems to take a front wheels up attitude as the rear tires provided great pull to push the bike forward through the slop. They handled well on the trails at moderate speed but I could tell pushing it further was asking for trouble whether it be a bent tie rod from hitting bumps while turning or from just rolling the bike period.
You can definitely tell you are rolling on 31's. They do add some weight.

Performance in the creek sand was as good or better than my 27's. I think the size helped here. 

in all, very happy!


----------



## Metal Man

Any power issues or did the stock BF handle them pretty good?


----------



## Polaris425

he didnt seem to have any problem turning them over, atleast not with that yellow secondary spring. It did its job.


----------



## Bootlegger

Congrats


----------



## phreebsd

Metal Man said:


> Any power issues or did the stock BF handle them pretty good?


Seemed to pull them pretty good. Take off was good too.
There was one point where Jon and I were in the creek side by side rolling and we took off at the same time. I pulled ahead and wet the **** out of him.


----------



## Polaris425

AAAAAHHHHHHHH! HAHA! Yeah, when he says, he pulled ahead, it's b/c I wasnt even in the throttle.  If I'd have hit the throttle I've have smoked AND wet his ***.


----------



## phreebsd

i dont remember it that way


----------



## Metal Man

All you need now is a new avatar pic sporting the new black 212's and 31's


----------



## phreebsd

yep I gotta get a wheels up pic like that one.


----------



## Polaris425

anytime you want to run let me know


----------



## phreebsd

I did. You kept looking at my tail light then you didnt want to play anymore.


----------



## Polaris425

hahaha! Ok bro. you just keep telling yourself that.... I feld bad for roosting mud in ur eye so I was trying not to do it again.


----------



## phreebsd

bwahaha! that was me! I had a pocket of dirt under my eyelid till that night. my eye was sore!


----------



## Mud Narc

I had 31 inch outlaws on mine for about a month and went with 29.5 and regret it. Going back to them soon. I never noticed any power loss. Could still pull the front wheels with no problem. The extra ground clearance was nice.


----------



## phreebsd

im still lovin it


----------



## MTImodquad

I love my 31's..they ride smoother than the 29.5's. And the 11's on the rear look badace with all the side lug! :rockn:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

The 31s are great tires. My Brute pulled them very well and never any problems out of the belt, axles, or anything else.


----------



## 1bigforeman

I have an option between the 31" skinny laws or 30" skinny backs. If there was no price difference and just had the option, what would be your decision?


----------



## phreebsd

ive only had the laws. tried and true.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

I'de probably say the 31 skinnies...both are great tires though!


----------



## phreebsd

I cant wait till 32.5 laws come out!


----------



## RDs Neighbor

phreebsd said:


> I cant wait till 32.5 laws come out!


Is that really a possibilty?


----------



## 1bigforeman

That's what I was thinking. Just needed verification. I've had the laws and never had a problem with them. Anyway, some people already know I bought the 7". Well, I sold my 28's with rims the other day. I wanted some 31 laws but could only find people to trade for 30's or 32's for the 31's. Nobody would sell the 31's alone. I found some 30" backs with 14" ss112's for sale. I also found someone that wanted to trade some 99% tread 31's for some 30's so I basically had the option. I ended up buying the 30's with rims and I am trading them for the 31's. I think i'm talking too much....lol.


----------



## phreebsd

RDs Neighbor said:


> Is that really a possibilty?


 
We can hope


----------



## Masher

I love my skinny wide combo and have had great results with them. A guy with a grizz was riding with us on just 31 skinnys and he would dig a bit in the soft stuff. We went across a pond that had a really soft bottom in 4ft of water and he would sink in and stick where I just eased on through.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^^ Yeah the skinny/wide combo is defintely the way to go if available.


----------



## walker

is the wide all the way around to hard on front ends or is just personal preferance


----------



## Yesterday

generally causes pre mature wear on front end components


----------



## Masher

The wear as well as floatation. You aren't going to bury the front in deeper water it's going to be like a cork. The skinnys float a bit and you can lean up and drop them back to the bottom to turn if need be.


----------



## 1bigforeman

I ended up getting 31" skinny's today. I also picked up my lift. Hopefully I can get it on before this weekend...just waiting on some axle boots. I'll get pics when I'm done to add to the picture thread.


----------



## phreebsd

here's a pic showing the 32" silverbacks vs 31" Laws


----------



## Masher

Doesn't look like an inch difference.


----------



## phreebsd

its not i compared mine to drillers at rocks bottom.


----------



## 1bigforeman

The flat part is smaller than the 31's but those lugs are definately bigger. I didn't want to get too big so I only got 31's....lol.


----------



## Masher

I just love the wide flat profile of the 31 Laws and the cupping of the paddle lugs is flat out wicked.


----------



## Polaris425

Masher said:


> I just love the wide flat profile of the 31 Laws and the cupping of the paddle lugs is flat out wicked.


:bigok:

I miss my 29's


----------

